# Cat Food



## FairyLights (15 April 2013)

My cat has  tinned meat but my frind says its better to feed a dry diet especially for their teeth. My cat tends to vomit with dry food. Should I change his diet or is tinned food ok?


----------



## touchstone (15 April 2013)

I'd have said that wet food is better, cats on dry diets are prone to crystals and if you're worried about teeth being cleaned then a raw chicken wing will do the job.  Mine swallow dry food whole anyway so fail to see how it benefits teeth in that case.


----------



## Lanky Loll (15 April 2013)

Tinned is fine, vets will say that they need dry for their teeth which I can kind of see as they aren't getting anything "scratchy" but you could see if your cat will eat raw chicken bones as mine love a good munch on them and this helps.
I currently feed a mix of a good quality tin (Animonda which is about 75% meat vs. cheaper tins like Whiskas which is only 4%) and Burns dry cat food as I find the cheaper options (especially Whiskas) make one of mine vom - usually under my bed at 4am 

It's probably worth trying some different combinations to see what suits.  I don't like to feed a purely biscuit diet as I believe it can cause kidney problems if the cat doesn't drink enough.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (15 April 2013)

Dry biscuits (with the exception of Applaws) are full of cereals which cats cannot digest. They should be fed meat only. 

The best thing you can feed is wet food pref with no cereals (butchers classic, natures menu etc) and the odd raw chunks of chicken (with or without bone), liver etc. it's the chewing action that keeps their teeth and gums healthy. 

I learnt this after doing a lot of research


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 April 2013)

Horsesforever1 said:



			My cat has  tinned meat but my frind says its better to feed a dry diet especially for their teeth. My cat tends to vomit with dry food. Should I change his diet or is tinned food ok?
		
Click to expand...

I would feed a combination wet food with a sprinkling of dry on top to keep tartar down, or a small bowl of dry down full time (as we do).  

if your cat vomits on dry then stick to wet, if unsure speak to your vet.


----------



## hackneylass2 (16 April 2013)

I agree with Leviathan,  biscuits as a treat sprinkled on top of food.

I  personally would not feed raw chicken wings as I would be worried about bone shards, (maybe I worry too much) however a decent meaty raw lamb or beef bone always goes down well with my lot.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (16 April 2013)

I prefer wet food to dry to ensure they get enough fluid. Mine used to get dry biscuits as a treat rather than as a part of their main diet.
 Cats are able to look after their teeth by crunching on the mice and rabbits they kill. They don't leave much behind.


----------



## Supertrooper (17 April 2013)

Can't feed mine wet, he vomits. He has dry RCW hypoallergenic food with added water. Also make sure he has access to plenty of fresh water away from litter tray and food bowl. He has his own mug of water on kitchen counter and a water bowl xx


----------

